# Hirschleber Geschnetzeltes mit Rösti



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Tasty and yes I know that what the Swiss/Europeans call a hirsch is not what we call a deer. For the purpose of this recipe it doesn't matter.

:lol:

Geschnetzeltes

Ingredients:

1 deer liver, skinned and thinly sliced
4 Tbs butter
1 Onion, finely chopped
3/4 cup dry white wine
3/4 cup cream
lemon juice
chopped parsley

Saute the liver in very hot butter. Remove from the pan, sprinkle with salt and pepper and keep warm. Reduce the heat slightly and briefly saute the onions. Add the wine and reduce by half. Add the cream and bring to a boil. Add salt, pepper, and a few drops of lemon juice. Reduce heat and add the liver back in to reheat. Don't let it boil. Dish up and garnish with chopped parsley.

Geschnetzeltes is traditionally accompanied by a rosti (see below for recipe). However, the dish goes quite well with pasta or spaetzli.

Rösti

Ingredients

1.75 lbs potatoes, boiled and cooled in their skins 
1 tsp salt
1/3 lb butter
3 tbsp water

Grate the potatoes on a coarse grater. Sprinkle salt between the layers. Put the frying pan to heat without the fat in it then add 1/3 of the butter (moving it round so that it coats right up to the rim of the pan). Add the potatoes, spread them out and press them down slightly.

Fry for about 10 minutes over low heat. Now press them into a compact pancake shape and add a further 1/3 of the butter all round the edge of the pan.

Cover with a plate and fry for another 10 minutes over a low heat until the underside has formed a golden crust. Turn the Rösti over by tipping it onto the plate that has been used as a lid and sliding it back into the pan.
Add the remaining 1/3 of the butter and leave to fry for another 10 minutes. Serve the finished Rösti on the plate that was used as a lid.

You can add onions, cheese, or whatever you wish to this recipe but with the rich liver dish, plain is probably best.

:beer:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Sounds pretty fricken good.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Indeed it is...

:beer:

Hopefully come muzzleloader season I'll get to make it again.


----------

